# Equestrian Jobs?



## bth (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi there!

I'm a British Expat, living in Al Ain currently, but will be moving to Abu Dhabi later on this year. My girlfriend wants to move to the UAE, and is prepared to do pretty much any type of work, but would specifically like to work in the equestrian or agriculture industry. We have tried emailing various equestrian centres, with little response so far (not surprised). I was just wondering whether anybody knew of any contacts in this area? Anything in Abu Dhabi or Dubai would be fab.
She is an American, with a Masters Degree is Agricultural Communications. She has no full time work experience (as she's just finishing university), but has worked in and around horses her whole life.

Any leads would be very much appreciated.


----------

